# PC goes beserk after MAC link up



## CUSACKOTG (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Mac lovers and haters

I recently hooked up my PC WITH XP SP2. (pRO) to my G3 MAC Ibook . I set up a wireless network via the 'go to server prompt' (on the MAC) in the following way: smb\ip address\computer name(workgroup)- or something like that...

It worked for a couple of hours and I transferred some files from PC- MAC 

The following day my Ibook was fine but my PC had 'lost' its internet connection, sound, and various menu options at the bottom of the desktop.

I was just about to format because I thought I had a virus but did a quick 'msconfig.exe' and had a look around ....

somehow my system had switched itself to 'diagnostic startup' on the syst. config. 'general ' tab.

I switched it to normal boot and hey presto- everything came back...

My question is why would my PC respond to my MAC in this way?... The MAC was fine and had no troubles after the networking experience..

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 8, 2008)

most probably unrelated to that networking experience....

As far as i know, configuring and using samba shared folders does not cause a PC to fall in diagnostic startup, even if something goes wrong about that shared ressources...

then again, everything is possible when a PC meet a mac


----------

